# Craft shows near me



## Mrs.Larios (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello I live in California and wanted to know if there is website of some sort to tell me where is the nearest craft show around me coming up? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

You could try managemymarket.com.  Otherwise, I don't know where in California you live so I can't help you with the local stuff.  I know of shows/markets in my area and search Google for information on them.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 8, 2013)

festivalnet.com
craftmaster news


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 8, 2013)

Craftmaster, but it is a paid subscription. Are you North or So Ca? If you are Southern I will warn you that you will have lots of competition...


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 8, 2013)

festivalnet.com or craftlister.com


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Nov 8, 2013)

I live in Northern California 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## paillo (Nov 9, 2013)

festivalnet.com, love this resource. I have the paid subscription, it's only like $50 a year, and has a calendar, place for notes, extremely helpful for locating shows and describing them well.


----------



## Second Impression (Nov 9, 2013)

I've paid for craftlister and festivalnet, they have both been absolutely worth the money (I'm east coast). You could also just find your first show and ask other vendors about other local shows. I've gotten a lot of leads and insights just by talking to other local crafters. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

